# Craftsman C3 19.2-Volt Lithium-Ion Compact Drill DD2100 - Review



## AJswoodshop

Nice review! I've heard that this is a nice drill. Good to see that you got one!


----------



## Willardz

I've had my craftsman 19.2 drill for 5 years now. I had to replace only 1 of the 2 original batteries. I do not use it every day, but it is my main go to drill.


----------



## rldunlap

Several years ago I purchased a Craftsman 12v cordldess drill. The drill itself is fine but the charger is a POS! The one that came with the drill lasted about a dozen charging cycles before crapping out. Ordered a replacement it lasted 5 charging cycles before dying. I will never ever purchase any cordless tool from Sears.


----------



## jm8

I have had the 19.2 V compact drill for a few years now, and I have been very pleased with it. Plenty of torque for my needs, and it holds small drill bits well. It's a decent drill at a decent price.


----------



## RB61

I recently purchased this drill and I could not believe the the low cost of a extended warranty that even covers breakage by stupidity.


----------



## shawnmasterson

I have been vested in the 19.2 line for 10+ years. I know have 6 drills, 1 hammer drill, 1 sawzall, a 5 3/8" saw, 7 1/4 saw, 2-1/4" impacts, a dust buster, a radio, 3 LIO bats, and finally a dozen+ nicad bats 4reg and 3LIO chargers.

That being said this is a collection over many years, 2 of the drills have bad triggers (saved for parts)but thats it. I have abused most of these tools extensively in a daily setting trimming stairs, and setting tons of cabinets. they are hands down the best drill on the market FOR THE MONEY.

the best part is the cost of the batteries if you watch of sales I have found them as cheep as 25$ new at sears, but normally I just get a new tool on black friday cause if you figure the cost of 2 bats 1 charger alone you can find it with a drill for the same or less usually. plus they are on sale all the time


----------



## TrlVT

I thought I'd posted this before but can not find it. I've done a bit of homework on these 14.4-19.2V "Nicad" or "LiOn" chargers. They appear to have three sensing circuits: V, I, and T. From numerous experiments with my 19.2V NiCads (replaced after the first dump charger cooked them), I've found no problem charging them, from full, or nearly full charge, to totally discharged. HOWERVER, THE CHARGER FAILS TO ANALYZE THE BATTERY INSERTED, PROPERLY, IF IT IS STILL WARM, AT ALL!!! After numerous tests, failures and successes, the only success I've had has been to make sure the battery is cool to the touch before inserting in the charger. So far, I've gone a week with two batteries in two of these chargers. They are holding their charge (float, trickle, ? the spec.'s don't say). Advise - Make sure the battery is cool to the touch before attempting to re-charge or just keep charged in the charger. Just my 2 cents.


----------

